# RC Seaview



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Just a reminder, for all you static builders out there, you can make an excellent RC Seaview with the help of Dave Welch. I am in no way affiliated with Dave, I just like his units and his character. His politness is refreshing and that goes a long way with costumer relations and sales. Dave is five stars as are his units.
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/inthe.htm

Here is how to build the unit. 
http://s181686668.onlinehome.us/phpBB2/messageboards.php5

I will order my own soon and I cannot wait for spring.
Wished I lived in California like Steve, but we have his videos to cheer us up in the Canadian cold.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing this, Fantastic!!!!!! Just a super job.
Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

How many of you guys made an RC version?
Just wondering.
Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW, not one member....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

we build models here....


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> we build models here....


I believe building a model that is radio controlled still qualifies as "Building a model"


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,building an RC model is something quite different than building a plastic model kit......


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> No,building an RC model is something quite different than building a plastic model kit......


That's a rather interesting distinction when a "Moebius Seaview" plastic model is what is being radio controlled. Using that specious reasoning anyone who strips out or motorizes a "Plastic" commercially available Moebius model doesn't qualify to post on our forum. Are we to turn our noses up at those who motorize or radio control the new Jupiter 2's landing gear or power core? Where is the line drawn? After all it IS a Moebius plastic model that has been built and painted ..just because someone stuck a motor and rc gear in it doesn't make it something we should make someone feel unwelcome over! Or would you like to change the forum name to "The Moebius STATIC display model forum section B " stock built non-lighted non rc'd or motorized"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*That's awesome!!!*

*I would love to RC a Seaview and,or a Nautilus...Beautiful,Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Whether it's static or RC, it's all GOOD, welcome, and Moebius-related.
I proudly make mine static and don't apologize for it either, and also admit to thoroughly enjoying the results of those who successfully RC-convert theirs.
Build on and sail on, my friends! :hat:


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool for RC but 500.00 dollars for a unit.... I don't know


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

post deleated.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

m jamieson said:


> That's a rather interesting distinction when a "Moebius Seaview" plastic model is what is being radio controlled. Using that specious reasoning anyone who strips out or motorizes a "Plastic" commercially available Moebius model doesn't qualify to post on our forum. Are we to turn our noses up at those who motorize or radio control the new Jupiter 2's landing gear or power core? Where is the line drawn? After all it IS a Moebius plastic model that has been built and painted ..just because someone stuck a motor and rc gear in it doesn't make it something we should make someone feel unwelcome over! Or would you like to change the forum name to "The Moebius STATIC display model forum section B " stock built non-lighted non rc'd or motorized"


you really have too much time on your hands.........


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> we build models here....


Who was ranting? I was commenting on your quote which seemed outright rude and arrogant. If that was not your intention it was a strange way to word it...either way the discussion of an RC Moebius "PLASTIC" model sub IS relevant here unless a "real moderator" were to change that!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> you really have too much time on your hands.........


well you have just answered my question on whether you were being intentionally rude or not.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yep, opinions are like rear ends.....We all have one. I've said it many times. Wars are started over the dumbest things. All are welcome. Some need to just go into the light. LOL.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

m jamieson said:


> well you have just answered my question on whether you were being intentionally rude or not.


Point of fact,I was'nt.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

m jamieson said:


> . . . Using that specious reasoning anyone who strips out or motorizes a "Plastic" commercially available Moebius model doesn't qualify to post on our forum. Are we to turn our noses up at those who motorize or radio control the new Jupiter 2's landing gear or power core?


Only if they actually make it fly!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's a MOEBIUS PRODUCT, it's 'plastic', radio controled or not...it's a model !


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Point of fact,I was'nt.


Really? Nothing you said was meant to be rude? Ok...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> we build models here....


And he's talking about _building a model_ here, Alexander. What's on the inside doesn't count for it being a model or not. I don't light my models, but other folks do light theirs. Both are models. If *m jamieson* wants to build it with a motor to move it thru the water, _it's still a model_. 

Plus, as *Ductapeforever* so aptly points out, it's a MOEBIUS PRODUCT in the MOEBIUS Forum. Good enough for me. 

Now, stop baiting the guy and lose the arrogant, condescending tone of your posts. 

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

m jamieson said:


> Really? Nothing you said was meant to be rude? Ok...


And _you_ calm down, too. Don't take the bait and Respond In Kind as all you're doing is exacerbating the situation. Just hit REPORT POST and let a Moderator - myself, Dave Metzner here at the Moebius forum or one of the other SuperMods - handle it from there. 

.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Never wasn't calm, just appalled!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Back to the topic of this thread ...

I'd LOVE to R/C-ize my my Seaview (or even cooler, my Flying Sub), but there isn't a body of water near me big enough to run either. Other than the electronics (motors, water tight compartment) I've got the physical parts to make the conversion. 

Ah for a bigger pool nearby ...


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

what is even better than having a big pool..would be to make friends with someone with a big pool!


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I figured, since Moebius inserted RC conversion pamplets in the kits, that this was going to be a bigger seller. I have one that is pure display.
:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got my Big Dave unit ordered and I am looking forward to diving deep this summer with my RCABS version of a static dive RC Seaview
:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I finally ordered my first 1/350 Seaview.
I wonder if we could make that RC?
Or motorized?
I am going to see what can fit in there and what can be done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I would have loved to habve made an RC version.. but the cost was prohibitive for me, and like Paulbo, there is just no place at all here I could run it at... plus I have no education on maintenence for something like this, so I just wrote it off as a pipe dream.

Great that its available, but just beyond me.


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Its not cheap, you got that right.
Also you do need a good place to run the model.

I think that the Caswell Sub-driver 1.25" KIT Revell Skipjack (Includes 1 motor) for only $60 may work in the 1/350 Seaview.

http://www.caswellplating.com/models/sub-drivers.html


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah they even list a pic of the seaview there.. but again, you have to know what you are actually doing with this stuff.


----------

